# And yet another Grizzly G0704



## Orangecrush (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello good members, 

I have already posted about my Atlas horizontal milling machine and Craftsman lathe.  So I thought I would show you my Grizzly G0704 vertical milling machine. 

A little background information first,  I found this mill on Craigslist like just about everything else I buy for my shop. The person who listed it was going to make it a CNC but end up having a kid during that time. So he put it on the back burner until another time I guess. When I got there to take a look at it, it looked llike it had barely been used. So I bought it and set it up in my shop.


----------



## BFHammer (Aug 24, 2017)

Congrats! You got a nice vise with it too!  I have the 5 inch GMT and love it.


----------



## Orangecrush (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello BFHammer,

Yes, I really like the vise. The guy who I bought the mill from was going to make it a CNC. So he bought the vise, ballscrews, stepper motors and a bunch of other stuff for it. When I got there to take a look at the mill, it looked like it had never been used. It was just sitting there collecting dust!!!

Here is a couple of pictures of the mill and some of the stuff that came with it.


----------



## BFHammer (Aug 25, 2017)

That's great - looks like you've got most everything to need to get started.  And you will find that anything you don't have - the friendly folks here are always happy to encourage you to spend some more!  

Do you have a first project picked out?  If you do you'll have to be sure to share.  

You also might want to share what you paid for that set up - I have a sneaking suspicion that you might have gotten a deal that would put you into territory!

Happy milling!


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 25, 2017)

Nice set up for a starter mill. Good luck


----------



## Orangecrush (Aug 25, 2017)

Thank you BFHammer and SilverBullet,

Yeah, I got a pretty good deal on the mill. Let's just say I got everything you see in the pictures plus more for less than $900. There is a lot more stuff I didn't take pictures of. The guy who I bought the mill from had the ballscrews and stepper motors to make it a CNC. But he wanted more for those items then what I paid for the mill. So I passed on them.

As far as what I plan on making with the mill. I have already made quite a few things for some of my friends who have SxS's. One of which you can see in the above picture (the 2 aluminum parts). And I have made some replacements parts for my Atlas horizontal mill.

Thanks again,

Orangecrush


----------

